# Can you get a soft hand with inkjet heat transfers on dark garments



## DavidJohnHashman (Apr 21, 2010)

New to biz, can you get soft hand, washable heat transfers on dark garments? Maybe even full color photographic decorations?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: transfers on dark garments*

You probably wouldn't be satisfied with the dark garment transfers. God Bless.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

NO...........


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

NO.....did I mention NO????


----------



## Ingridlaughs (Mar 25, 2010)

How soft is soft? They don't feel the same as the lights, but they do feel pret-ty soft (the pricey brands, that is). They are somewhat rubbery, though. I even know some people who prefer them because they're smooth, whereas some lights feel a little coarse and sandpapery.

I haven't tried that Panopy stuff yet, am interested to know how much better it really is before I plunk down a wad of dough. If somebody can tell me it's almost indistinguishable from a light transfer, I'll order it _immediately._


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Ingridlaughs said:


> How soft is soft? They don't feel the same as the lights, but they do feel pret-ty soft (the pricey brands, that is). They are somewhat rubbery, though. I even know some people who prefer them because they're smooth, whereas some lights feel a little coarse and sandpapery.
> 
> I haven't tried that Panopy stuff yet, am interested to know how much better it really is before I plunk down a wad of dough. If somebody can tell me it's almost indistinguishable from a light transfer, I'll order it _immediately._


What is "Panopy" ? Did a Google and it didn't come up.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

LB said:


> What is "Panopy" ? Did a Google and it didn't come up.


 
It is called "Paropy" Inkjet Dark and Joto Paper is the master distributor of this paper.
It will be listed under the name “Inkjet Transfer Paper *Green Grid*” on this page...
http://jotopaper.com/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=93

Here is the direct link to the paper…
http://jotopaper.com/php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=641&category_id=93&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

It is 49.00 for a 50pack - 8.5x11 - at Joto's site
(they also carry it in 11x17)


Coastal also carries it - http://www.coastalbusiness.com/paropyinkjetopaquetransferpaper85x1150sheetsclickfordiscounts.aspx



It is a very nice opaque paper – one of my favorites - but it does not "feel" like a "light-transfer".
NO opaque transfer will feel like a "light-transfer".
They are two different birds all together!


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

OK..nearly $2 bucks a sheet too.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

LB said:


> OK..nearly $2 bucks a sheet too.


 

.98 a sheet if you purchase directly from Joto Paper. 
You will have to register w/ them before you purchase.


----------



## Ingridlaughs (Mar 25, 2010)

ashamutt said:


> It is called "Paropy" Inkjet Dark and Joto Paper is the master distributor of this paper.
> It will be listed under the name “Inkjet Transfer Paper *Green Grid*” on this page...
> http://jotopaper.com/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=93
> 
> ...


Oh no! I made a typo. Don't anybody let my husband see this…

I'd still like to try it, just to see what all the hubbub is about. Think I'll register and give it a go.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Paropy... I've had repeat customers order shirts made with the stuff....it is possible to sell shirts made with it.


----------

